

Ask HN:Is our universe a computer simulation inside another universe? - nRike

Today i've had a discussion with my uncle about entrepreneurship and human behavior, reaching to the subject of the Soul. I believe our soul is connected with the everything(or God if you want to say), and these question came to my head. Do you believe in God? if true, why do you believe in God?
======
tokenadult
I used to, because I was brought up that way, and lived out my belief in a
very concrete way by working for a time as a cross-cultural missionary. But I
don't believe in God anymore, having at length reexamined the rationales I
thought I had sufficiently examined while an undergraduate for either
believing in God or not. (There is, of course, also the issue of WHAT to
believe about God, as not all self-described believers in God believe in the
same thing.) I have still have immense respect for persons who act out their
beliefs at personal cost, but now I advise everyone in general to test their
beliefs on all subjects against reality. Many of the online sources I read
regularly to find interesting, thought-provoking articles for HN come from
sites that have the point of view that people ought to spend more effort and
care on examining their beliefs for truthfulness.

~~~
nRike
I dont believe in what modern religion says, im saying "God" as all the energy
that comes from i dont know where, energy we do not know who created it and
that goes all over sign of life as a breath, a apple from a tree, a though
from our brains, a whale in the sea...

~~~
tokenadult
As should be apparent, I was responding to the original title of the thread.
But the reply would still be, what is the evidence for thinking this?

------
wturner
Diplomatic business savvy response:

"I believe there is something more to life than what we perceive in our day-
day experience."

*Then get quiet,

and leave the rest to questioners imagination.

End.

~~~
nRike
In buddhism and ancient oriental religions people believe in what we called
soul, which is basically the real esence of a human, a finding of ourselves in
a real manner, not what we think, nor what we look. Talking with my uncle he
said that 2 children of the same social context(same parents, maybe even
twins, with the same time of life) are totally different each other. He said
was genetically stuff, and i argued the reason was the soul they have. An
alcoholic father is a good experience for their life for the more conscious,
and a tragedy for the less conscious.

~~~
wturner
You filled in the blank perfectly, and regardless of whether one is a
monotheist, polytheist, agnostic, atheist or the more ambiguous eastern
philosophies (taoism, etc) the only thing that needs concern entrepreneurs
socially (imho) are the constants that retain social order. That means
learning to phrase and word things in a manner that retain those "constants"
that keep people feeling "together" as opposed to "apart".

Focus on that and let everyone else "fill in the blanks" for themselves.

:)

------
Astro9k
Isn't it such that we can never know for sure one way or another? Maybe a
better question to ask is: how would you conduct your life differently if you
did or did not believe in "God."

~~~
nRike
Well, im experimenting with the smartest crowd ive met in my life, and i want
to bear out my theory about entrepreneurs are more aware of their existence in
this world compared with "normal people"

~~~
s4nd
I don´t think an entrepreneur is more aware of its existence that an ordinary
person, obviously indicates a greater capacity to meet needs or to innovate,
all this due to living situations that led him to develop certain skills

------
noonespecial
Ah my very favorite philosophical rabbit hole. I'm afraid I can't begin to
answer this outside of a cozy pub and without a constant stream well crafted
beer.

------
dstein
A more interesting way to ask this question to the HN crowd might be: "Is our
universe a computer simulation inside another universe?"

~~~
nRike
Its seems you understand what im trying to say, thank you very much for this
advice. I'll change it right now

